# APR Software Sale Exclusively at NGP Racing While Supplies Last



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

For a very limited time, NGP Racing is offering an exclusive sale on APR ECU upgrades at both of our Mid-Atlantic locations. APR's superior performance tuning will provide you with real-world performance gains in all aspects of engine operation. More horsepower, more torque, better throttle response and even improved fuel economy in certain running conditions. Best of all APR tunes for long-term reliability, ensuring many miles of motoring pleasure. We're running sales on all available software, so give us a call at either shop for details or to set up an appointment today.

Lorton, VA store- 703.454.3000
Aberdeen, MD store- 410.994.0000


----------

